# Hi from Italy



## kees70 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, i'm from Italy and i bought my TT in february. It's a '99 ttc 180 fwd silver, a classic! I love so much this car and and i think it will never became out of time. Sorry for my bad english and thanks for this great forum.
Bye


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello ,welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you English is 100% better than my Italian


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

TTitan
ps - silver is the classic (best) colour. :wink:

Ciao !


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.............you will see plenty of bad English on here :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ciao e benvenuto alla tribuna. Amo l'Italia e non sono stato per gli anni. Amerei guidare il litorale di Amalfi l'estate prossima. La mia moglie la ama e sarebbe una sorpresa molto romantica per lei e un grande azionamento nel Roadster del TT!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is that a sunroof on your picture?? never seen one on a TT before

Charlie


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Ciao e benvenuto alla tribuna. Amo l'Italia e non sono stato per gli anni. Amerei guidare il litorale di Amalfi l'estate prossima. La mia moglie la ama e sarebbe una sorpresa molto romantica per lei e un grande azionamento nel Roadster del TT!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Git istantaneo :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mike753TT said:


> Git istantaneo :lol:


Gotta love Babelfish... :lol:

Turns anyone into a stunning cunnilinguist... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mike753TT said:
> 
> 
> > Git istantaneo :lol:
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Golfstrike said:


> Is that a sunroof on your picture?? never seen one on a TT before
> 
> Charlie


Click on the pic to enlarge it it is a sunroof on a spoilerless 180 by the looks


----------



## kees70 (Nov 27, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Ciao e benvenuto alla tribuna. Amo l'Italia e non sono stato per gli anni. Amerei guidare il litorale di Amalfi l'estate prossima. La mia moglie la ama e sarebbe una sorpresa molto romantica per lei e un grande azionamento nel Roadster del TT!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Ciao, i've had my honeymoon between Naples, Costiera Amalfitana and Pompei and it has been a fabulous and romantic trip, also because i live in Brescia, near Milan and panorama is very different.
Best regards and thanks to all members that have given me welcome.

ps: the TT in sig. is not mine but the sunroof is real.


----------

